# The First Horse Learning Journey



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

15 Sept 2013 - So this was my first time riding by myself with P. Without my trainer or her mum. There was a heap of people around packing up after a weekend of shows and clinics. I felt like a total noob. I went to grab her from the paddock and there is the biggest horse in the paddock standing at the gate for feed time. Note to self: Don't always go out there when its feed time. So I managed to get into the paddock but getting out was proving to be a little harder. The horses owner happened to be walking up to the gate at the same time and goes "Oh his is my boy, but be careful because he kicks and bites :O". Great. Just great. 

So I walk her down to the tie ups. I also think I'm tying her too long? I'm not sure what the recommend length is but considering she won't stand still I think its too long. All groomed. Now saddle time again. This time I just did what I had to do - I let her smell the saddle pad and threw it on. The ears went back again. I grabbed the saddle and put it on her back. She turned her head around and I told her to stop it. She let me lightly buckle up the girth. I took her for a quick walk - grabbed her bridle from the tack room and then buckled the girth up properly without any issues! YAY girth problem solved. I walked her into the arena - did the girth up another hole without any issues. Led her up the mounting block where she kept stepping forward on me. So I just stopped what I was doing and either backed her up or walked her around the mounting block and where I wanted her again. It only took 3 goes and she stood still to let me get on. Once I'm on I felt this massive rush of accomplishment. I got her groomed, tacked and got on without any major issues. I didn't get to ride for long because it was getting dark - but I worked on steering and circles. I kept it to the trot and walk and lots of transitions. I wish I had given the canter a go but I think positive small steps are better for my confidence. Kept my heels down and worked on my two point as well which is getting better as well!

I'm feeling much more confident and finding the love back again.

P had the farrier out today because her feet were overdue (another reason why I didn't want to ride her too much). Looking forward to riding again on Thursday and our lesson Friday.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

19 Sept 2013 - Another non lesson day. Pandora has been moved to a separate paddock as there was a bully plus a few clashing personalities in the paddock. She has a few bites marks from the other horses so her mum decided it was time to move her out - and what I'm paying weekly covers the additional cost.
Finally got her to get my clean her hooves properly - she really doesn't like me doing her back feet but she does let me do them. She has nice new shiny front shoes and trimmed back feet too. 
It took half the time for me to saddle her up and only 2 attempts to get one without her moving. Must practice just getting her to stand there once I'm on so she doesn't automatically go once my butt is in the saddle.

I still feel so nervous about people watching me - which is odd because I've never usually ridden without people watching me. We just stuck to walk and trotting - mostly circles and turns and keeping her straight when I wanted.

I'm really struggling to keep my heels down and my leg solid. I also feel like my seat is really weak, almost like I'm sitting on my crotch rather than on my seat bones especially stirrup-less. I guess this is something that will get better the more and more I ride. 

Its frustrating because I know what I SHOULD be doing but actually getting my body to do it is so much harder. This frustration is also taking away from my enjoyment of horses  I'm riding at the moment because I know I should more than anything else. I also don't think that my crazy schedule with work and uni is helping.


----------

